# Niesmann V Fiat Quality



## Gretchibald

I,m having a coffee break from lying underneath the van cleaning it for it's MOT tomorrow. The van is about 10 years old, all the Fait parts , chassis, engine, bolts, springs, hoses , pipes and aux bits are all coming up almost as new however the extension chassis , cross-members and other Niesmann metal bits are made of thinner stuff with peeling paint and rust showing. Will be treating these parts anyway as i want the van to last. The thread about mud flaps on here is good , i now would consider these an essential , on this van anyway.Yet another job, I spend more time working on it than camping but I,m sure it will pay off.
As regards quality in general, or more correctly the over engineering of this beast , very impressive and having read all the posts on here about the lack of quality in a lot of the new vans I think I,ll keep maintaining this one. Maybe a co-incidence, but I also have a BMW Motorbike and a scooter which are also about 10 years old and they are also 'better' than their modern equivalents.
Coffee break/rant over , back to work.


----------

